

What should a technical co-founder look for in a business co-founder? - hartleybrody
http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/33898/what-should-a-technical-co-founder-look-for-in-a-business-co-founder

======
hartleybrody
The question:

If I have technical skills and can build a prototype myself, what sort of
skills or experience should I look for in a business co-founder?

Is it marketing experience? Salesmanship? A large network? What are the most
important things I will need in order to turn my app into a business?

------
mindcrime
Interesting question. I know what I'm looking for in the hypothetical
"business co-founder" for Fogbeam Labs:

Some or all of the following (not _necessarily_ in this order)

1\. Sales experience in our domain (enterprise software in our case), and
experience actually closing deals.

2\. Enough technical knowledge, and/or willingness to learn, to contribute to
the product vision / roadmap in a meaningful way.

3\. Experience with marketing activities and strategy related to our field.
IOW, somebody who understands demand creation and positioning.

4\. A large Rolodex of contacts who might turn into customers / investors /
partners for us.

5\. At least a passing familiarity with the ideas behind Customer Development
and the Lean Startup Approach.

6\. Any previous experience with raising funds from investors, or previous
startup experience, would be a great bonus as well. Having gone through a few
iterations of Customer Development activities would be especially nice.

7\. An open mind, and a desire to learn and do / try new things.

